# any experience of the new 38/38A routes as a result of Dublin Bus’s Network Review?



## amtc (2 Nov 2010)

Any one got any experience of the new 38/38A routes as a result of Dublin Bus’s Network Review?

This came in last weekend, and both today and yesterday there were no buses from 7.50am to 8.30am from Blanchardstown. I had to be in work for 9am this morning and hence ended up getting a taxi, at a cost of €20. I used to have a very nice bus that came at 8.14 regular as clock work and got me into work for 8.50. 

At the bus-stop which used to have 4-5 people, there were 47 people this morning. The taxi did not pass one bus on the way into town. 

The journey home last night was 90 minutes – and my mother, who lives nearby was an hour waiting in O’Connell St for a bus. These buses when they arrive are so over crowded that the driver will only accept one or two passengers. The bus was standing room only and nearly everyone was on their phones trying to make arrangements for lifts etc. 

I cannot afford to be taking a taxi to work every day. The traffic was so bad this morning that taking the car was not an option. 

At the start of October, I phoned Dublin Bus to ask what was happening to the 38C as Connolly Hospital was closing its entrances/exits. I was told that (a) this wasn’t happening (b) this hadn’t be told to them (c) what did I (a customer!) think they should do and (d) someone would call me back – no-one did. 

Yesterday and today I have emailed Dublin Bus about the current situation and also rung them five times – which goes straight to voicemail. Eventually I telephoned their press office through my ‘official entity’ – someone would call me back. Nothing. 

There are no displays at the bus stops, no leaflets!

Dublin Bus get a Public Service Obligation subvention from the Government. For what?!


----------



## MrEBear (2 Nov 2010)

Hi amtc I know exactly how you feel. I waited at the bus stop at easons on O'Connell St last night for nearly an hour waiting for a bus and then 2 show up but only 1 actually let passengers on, even though there was maybe fifty people there. Also I didn't even know the route had changed until it drove a different way than usual. My morning bus at 7.15 also seems to have changed to 7.35 and is now a 38 and not a 38A

I hadn't much faith in Dublin bus before but now I've none at all. Bear


----------



## lou2 (2 Nov 2010)

Completely agree with all of this. I also use the 38/a every day (although not today). Yesterday was a nightmare. I stood at a bus stop yesterday morning for 20 mins waiting for a bus in to work which was no longer serving my area. There was absolutely NO notification that the route was no longer serving my bus stop. I also had emailed Dublin Bus about proposed changes several weeks ago and I was told that there would be plenty of notification at bus stops etc when the changes were due to start. This obviously wasn't the case. Then yesterday evening was another farce. I waited 50 mins for a bus (i used to be able to judge exactly when my bus would come as I got it at the terminus in Hawkins st...it has now moved to Baggot street for some inexplicable reason). When the bus did come, It was absolutely packed to capacity ( I would suggest it was over capacity as I was standing beside the driver). Nobody got on after me as it was too full. Passengers were complaining to the driver. He said that the changes were a disaster. I agree wholeheartedly with him! I emailed my complaint to Dublin Bus yesterday and I suggest you both do the same. Although they really don't seem to listen to customers.


----------



## ajapale (2 Nov 2010)

Moved from consumer rights to  Travel in Ireland


----------



## hopalong (3 Nov 2010)

has anyone contact details for the area manager dublin bus,or operations manager.i have used the e mail contact for a complaint ,but just receive an auto response and no further investigation into the matter.its a month ago and need some names and numbers.thanks.


----------



## amtc (9 Nov 2010)

No responses to emails but after ringing the press office I got a call back. Very nice but no improvement on the service!


----------



## pinkyBear (9 Nov 2010)

I have noticed the same for the 19/19a - really bad service now in the evenings from town. I was waiting 40 minutes for a bus one night llast week..


----------

